# [SOLVED] hp laserjet 1012 install problem!



## LisaJW (Jul 20, 2008)

as the name of the post implies I cannot get my hp laserjet 1012 to work even with the "update" I keep getting this error message.

unable to install printer. 
operation could not be completed (error 0x000006be).


----------



## quez26 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: hp laserjet 1012 install problem!*

Have you already done the following?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946394/en-us


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: hp laserjet 1012 install problem!*

HP do not have any drivers for Vista (may run in compatibility mode)
Might be time to update


----------



## LisaJW (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: hp laserjet 1012 install problem!*



kodi said:


> HP do not have any drivers for Vista (may run in compatibility mode)
> Might be time to update


kinda sad given I have the most "up to date drivers" and all :/ I have a brand new computer that came with vista and the printer I have is still good... bleh!:sigh:


----------



## LisaJW (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: hp laserjet 1012 install problem!*

lol I got it to work! Here's what I did. I downloaded the most up to date driver from hp (sadly it's for windows xp) I unzipped the files into a folder where I found the hpsetup. I then clicked on the customization option instead of the regular install. then when it asked which port to install to I clicked the "local" port then for the connection I clicked on USB.


----------

